# Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!



## DaStash (30. September 2009)

*Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Minh Le, der Schöpfer von dem wohl bekanntesten Computerspiel Counterstrike, arbeitet zur Zeit an einem inoffiziellem Nachfolger namens "Tactikal Intervention".
Nach dem die Arbeiten bei Valve an Counterstrike 2 eingestellt wurden entschied sich Minh Le das Unternehmen zu verlassen und einen eigenen Nachfolger zu kreieren, wo er all seine Ideen umsetzen und verwirklichen kann.

Quelle/Bilder zur News


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

TI ... CS is irgendwie schon rein vom kürzel her viel besser ... 
na wenn der jetzt erst anfängt dann dauert das sicher noch jahre bis da was kommt. aber man kann gespannt sein.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Die Bilder vom Spiel sehen zwar wie eine Mod-Version mit selbsterstellter Map von CS:Source aus, was mich aber nicht zu voreiligen Schlüssen zwingen muss. Ich bin gespannt, ob Tactical Intervention frischen Wind mitbringt und nicht nur grafisch gegenüber CS:S zu unterscheiden ist.


----------



## Yutshi (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Da könnte man fast schon sagen, dass ich es schade finde, dass ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit aufgehört habe C:SS zu zocken.   -.-"


----------



## Progs-ID (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Die Bilder sehen schonmal für mich schon mal ganz gut aus. Bin auch gespannt, ob Tactical Intervention das erreichen kann, was CS(S) erreicht hat. Ich glaube, das wir die Bilder, so wie sie oben zu sehen sind, nie hier in Deutschland zu sehen bekommen. Aber wollen wir mal nicht zu voreilig urteilen. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Brzeczek (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ich glaube das wird nix CS bleibt einfach CS da gibt es nix besseres. Nur was ich mich frage warum die Arbeiten dran eingestellt wurde ??


----------



## Dorni (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Eigentlich hatte er an CS2 gearbeitet, aber diese arbeiten wurden eingestellt. Danach hat er sich selbstständig gemacht und ein neues Projekt aufgestellt, welches aber wegen Geldmangel eingestampft wurde. Jetzt lebt er wieder in Südkorea und hat dort ein Kapitalgeber gefunden. Da aber nicht viel Kapital vorhanden ist, arbeiten sie mit der Source Engine, also wird sich die Grafik wohl nicht mehr sehr viel ändern. Dafür sind sie aber wohl auch zu wenige, soll ein ganz kleines Team nur sein. Im gegensatz zu CS sollen die Runden aber schneller gehen und Campen soll nicht möglich sein (ist jedenfalls das Ziel). Auch will er das Waffenbalancing ändern, schon zu CS Zeiten hat er sich an den starken Scharfschützen gestört, durfte aber auf Grund der Community nichts ändern. In TI sollen jetzt Sachen kommen wie Zivilisten als Geiseln nehmen und Hunde als Angriffsunterstützung.
Bin mal gespannt drauf, dieses Jahr soll jedenfalls noch eine Beta kommen.


----------



## pwnZor (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Gibt übrigens auch schon In-Game Material. Macht einen relativ stimmigen Eindruck, und besonders die Animationen sind gut in Szene gesetzt. 

Allerdings dürfte das Spiel in Deutschland wohl nur geschnitten erscheinen wenn man sich das verlinkte Video mal speziell ab 00:32 ansieht.


----------



## Ahab (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

lol das sieht ja iwie wie TF2 aus! so comic-like die texturen. naja mit den brennenden figuren da is schon harter tobak  denke auch nich dass das so in Dt rauskommt. war ja schon bei CoD:WaW der fall


----------



## cami (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Schade das aufgehört habe cs:s zu spielen. Ev. gibt es ja einen neuanfang ^^


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ob sich das als "offizieller" Nachfolger bezeichnen lässt, scheint fragwürdig.


----------



## DaStash (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Wohl kaum, wie aus der News zu entnehmen ist. 
"...inoffizieller Nachfolger..."

MfG


----------



## .Mac (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ich wette das dieser Mod entweder 
a) nicht fertig gestellt wird
b) im Erdboden versinkt 
c) Die Comunity nicht darauf reagiert.

Für mich persöhnlich sieht es aus wie ein SMod mit ein paar neuen Texturen á la Cinematic Mod.

Ich persöhnlich find es eher schade das VALVe ihr Zugpferd von damals sterben lassen. Ich wusste nicht das es überhaupt ein CS2 geben sollte, das war nie in den Steamnews o.a., das einzigste was ich mal aus einem Interview entnommen habe ist, CS:S sollte auf die EP2 Engine portiert werden, das ist mittlerweile aber auch Geschichte.
Recht schade, hätte mir gerne einen Nachfolger gewünscht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird nix CS bleibt einfach CS da gibt es nix besseres. Nur was ich mich frage warum die Arbeiten dran eingestellt wurde ??



So ziemlich jeder Shooter (Vivisektor ausgenommen) dürfte besser als CS sein. ^^ Es spielen doch nur noch so viele das uralt CS weil die sich da eingespielt haben und in anderen Games vermutlich ziemlich gepwnt werden würden.


----------



## BeerIsGood (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Das Video sieht ja ganz gut aus Eine eventuelle Beta würde ich dann auch gerne testen.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Naja,ob das Game auch so ankommt wie Counstrike,das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Da könnte man fast schon sagen, dass ich es schade finde, dass ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit aufgehört habe C:SS zu zocken.   -.-"




haha das glaub ich nicht.. einmal cs immer cs 
ich ken einen der ist 55 und er zockt immernoch ..ja ok zugegeben nicht mehr so agresiv wie vorher aber immerhin ist er noch voll dabei.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Jetzt spiele ich seid 2 tagen CSS und dann wird ein neuer "Teil" angekündigt...nochmal zum Thema Grafik, ich muss sagen das ich die Grafik in CSS gar nicht mal soo schlimm finde mit 16AA und 2048x1152 geht da einiges finde ich sogar...

Mfg


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jetzt spiele ich seid 2 tagen CSS und dann wird ein neuer "Teil" angekündigt...nochmal zum Thema Grafik, ich muss sagen das ich die Grafik in CSS gar nicht mal soo schlimm finde mit 16AA und 2048x1152 geht da einiges finde ich sogar...
> 
> Mfg


Dann hast du noch nie Games wie Crysis ,Call of Duty 4 etc. gespielt ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch nie Games wie Crysis ,Call of Duty 4 etc. gespielt ?



Natürlich, ich hab alles was es an Ego-Shooter gibt was Aktuell ist.Zudem bin ich ein Aktiver Bf2 Spieler...nur Counter Strike Source hat mir irgendwie noch gefehlt, und mit der 20% Aktion bei Saturn auf Software hab ich es mir irgendwie doch mal gegönnt...es ist aber ein krasser Unterschied, wenn man ein Sehr guter Bf2 Spieler ist, ist man nicht gleich ein guter CSS Spieler.

Ausserdem nebenbei, was sollte ich den mit so einem Rechner (@ Sig) wenn ich nicht zocken würde???

Mfg


----------



## Shi (30. September 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

benchen?


----------



## KeTTenHuND (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Sollte nicht Parabellum der CS-Killer werden? Von CS2 höre ich zum erstan Mal... .

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## errat1c (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> So ziemlich jeder Shooter (Vivisektor ausgenommen) dürfte besser als CS sein. ^^ Es spielen doch nur noch so viele das uralt CS weil die sich da eingespielt haben und in anderen Games vermutlich ziemlich gepwnt werden würden.



Da geht es nicht um eingespielt sein, sondern um den taktischen Aspekt in CS und die riesige Community. Gerade durch diese hat sich CS zum wohl größten First-Person-Shooter etabliert. 
Mir persönlich hat CS:S noch nie gefallen, vor allem durch die extrem schwammige und sehr an TO erinnernde Steuerung. Und das Gehampel der Models bringt mich immer zum Lachen, da is` kein ernsthaftes Zocken drinne


----------



## cyphermax (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Was verstehst du unter "ernsthaftem Zocken"?
Das soll Fun machen und mann sollte sich nicht mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen in die Tastatur verkrallen-immmer schön locker bleiben.
Ich denke mal man sollte für CS keinen Aufguß mehr machen,da es einzigartig ist und war.
Man kann es nur verschlimmbessern,was ja keiner will.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jetzt spiele ich seid 2 tagen CSS und dann wird ein neuer "Teil" angekündigt...nochmal zum Thema Grafik, ich muss sagen das ich die Grafik in CSS gar nicht mal soo schlimm finde mit 16AA und 2048x1152 geht da einiges finde ich sogar...
> 
> Mfg



An der Grafik ist auch nix auszusetzen, es gibt sogar richtig gute Grafikmaps.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Also ich finde, CSS derbe ******* ! 
Da sind sau viele Camper und Cheater auf den Servern.
Und es ist einfach total unrealistisch.
Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das andere realistischer wären, aber naja..
ICh denke das die garkeine Chance hätten ein CS 2 auf den deutschen Markt zu bringen, weil es bestim. verboten wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> ICh denke das die garkeine Chance hätten ein CS 2 auf den deutschen Markt zu bringen, weil es bestim. verboten wird.


 
In den nächsten vier Jahren wird es dafür sicher die eine oder andere Möglichkeit geben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Warum sollte man das spielen...?

Cs-Css ist doch was für Kinder!

Lieber Cod4 und wenn es kommt CODMW2.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich hab alles was es an Ego-Shooter gibt was Aktuell ist.Zudem bin ich ein Aktiver Bf2 Spieler...nur Counter Strike Source hat mir irgendwie noch gefehlt, und mit der 20% Aktion bei Saturn auf Software hab ich es mir irgendwie doch mal gegönnt...es ist aber ein krasser Unterschied, wenn man ein Sehr guter Bf2 Spieler ist, ist man nicht gleich ein guter CSS Spieler.
> 
> Ausserdem nebenbei, was sollte ich den mit so einem Rechner (@ Sig) wenn ich nicht zocken würde???
> 
> Mfg


Zum Beispiel zum Angeben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das spielen...?
> 
> Cs-Css ist doch was für Kinder!
> 
> Lieber Cod4 und wenn es kommt CODMW2.



Warum sollte CSS was für Kinder sein? Das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären. 

CSS ist ein klasse Spiel mit einem sehr guten Gameplay, auch die Community ist riesig! 

Und wer auf Public-Servern mit Cheatern spielt ist selbst schuld.  

PS: Camper gibt es in jedem Spiel. Finde ich auch garnicht schlimm. Was bitte soll ein Sniper sonst machen? Dich mit seinem Scharfschützengewehr im Nahkampf umkloppen? Sorry aber wer ein Spiel halbwegs beherrscht, findet Camper eher als einfach Beute


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ich habe selber mal Css gespielt und die meisten die bist jetzt da getroffen(zweideutig) habe sind Kidis...die durch das mic brüllen wie die doofen...

In cod4 hab man so was nicht...da spielen alle und halten die klappe!
Das mit der Snipern musst du mir nicht sagen weiß ich schon selber...ich spiele ja schon ein paar Jahre !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich habe selber mal Css gespielt und die meisten die bist jetzt da getroffen(zweideutig) habe sind Kidis...die durch das mic brüllen wie die doofen...
> 
> In cod4 hab man so was nicht...da spielen alle und halten die klappe!
> Das mit der Snipern musst du mir nicht sagen weiß ich schon selber...ich spiele ja schon ein paar Jahre !




In COD hab ich sowas aber schon erlebt. Ich finde eher das da die Kiddies sind, die heulen alle rumm wenn man Marty drin hat, oder wenn man Springt während man beschossen wird und und und.  

Aber COD4 macht auch richtigen Servern auch viel Spaß  

PS: Bei CSS kann man die Spieler einfach muten die einen aufn Sack gehen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Bei Cod4 auch !

Aber ich will ja net sagendas Css keine spass macht...die zombiMod server machen rissen spass!
Das normale Spiel is mir zu um real...!


----------



## yello7676 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Das CSS was die meisten kennen ist stumpfes rumgeballere ohne sinn. nach ein paar wochen hat man keine lust mehr aber wenn man mal richtig css spielt und mit richtig meine ich in einer liga wie z.b ESL dort geht es nicht nur ums ballern und stumpfes fraggen sondern um taktik und aus diesem grund ist es auch ein Taktik shooter allerdings werden Leute die nur auf publics spielen niemals verstehen warum das ein taktik shooter sein soll.


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

habe ungefähr 3 jahre cs1.6 gezockt. macht aber nur mit nem haufen kumpels richtig spaß.  css hab ich auch mal ein paar wochen probiert ... aber irgendwie kommt da nicht das gleiche spielgefühl auf 
ein nachfolger könnte vl. ja ganz gut werden ...


----------



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

hab auch lange CS und CSS gespielt bin jetzt aber auf Crysis Wars umgestiegen...gefällt mir allet viel besser...deswegen wird TI nicht interessant für mich


----------



## xR4Y (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

weiß jemand wie die Spielerzahlen von Cs 1.6 und CSS zusammen heute noch sind??

Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass CS gar nicht mehr den Stellenwert hat, den es einmal hatte. das Ur Counterstrike war einfach was neues und Innovatives (wenn auch recht einfach vom Prinzip her). Heute gibt es zisch Shooter und ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass siche die Spielerzahlen auf die vielen verschiedenen Shooter verteilt hat. CSS hatte meiner Meinung nach auch nur solchen Erfolg, weil viele CS1.6 spielten und dann den Nachfolger spielen wollten. Wenn ich so in meinem Freundeskreis schaue spielt keiner mehr cs bzw css... Nur noch CoD4 und Wow


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel zum Angeben.



Das hab ich nun wirklich nicht nötig, wenn könnte ich mit anderen Sachen Angeben...aber das sprengt erstens den Rahmen und ist zweitens zuviel OT.


----------



## feivel (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

interessant..cs ist ja doch schon jahre alt


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Evtl. wird ja auch das noobige Bunnyhopping entfernt, dann könnte man das Ganze auch mal ausprobieren.
Ist wohl der größte Schwachsinn den ich so jemals in einem PC Spiel gesehen hab. 

Für all die jenigen die jetzt gleich rumheulen werden:
Ich will den Soldaten/Terroristen/Polizeifutzi mal sehen der mit ner Ak47 in der Luft rumspringt und dabei punktgenau Gegner ausschaltet.

Was Kiddies in CS : S angeht:
Die Nerverei geht schon damit los, dass man auf den Server kommt und erstmal sämtliche Primitivlinge muten muss, weil einfach nur ******** gelabert wird.
Was ich damit sagen will: Die Funktion ist sinnlos, weil aufgrund des Anteils der Vollidioten in sämtlichen Onlinespielen, eine vernünftige Kommunikation über diese Variante völlig unmöglich ist.


----------



## Wicke75de (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Evtl. wird ja auch das noobige Bunnyhopping entfernt, dann könnte man das Ganze auch mal ausprobieren.
> Ist wohl der größte Schwachsinn den ich so jemals in einem PC Spiel gesehen hab.
> 
> Für all die jenigen die jetzt gleich rumheulen werden:
> ...



Tja in AA3 haben sie das Bunnyhopping entfernt, aber dafür ziemlich viel anderen Bockmist eingebaut. Naja zu CS : Kenn ich nicht. Hab mit einem Shooter angefangen und bin bei geblieben. Geht vielen bestimmt genauso, auch wenn die Verteilung auf andere Online-Shooter in den letzten 2 Jahren extrem zugenommen hat. Auf der einen Seite schade, das große Communitys zerfallen oder schrumpfen, auf der anderen kommt bei der Anzahl der heute zur Verfügung stehenden Shooter nicht so schnell Langeweile auf und im Notfall kann man sich ja immer noch in den WoW-Sumof trauen .

Ein "neues CS" bringt vielleicht einige Leute wieder zurück. Man wird sehen ob sie zu Fuß kommen oder schon an Krücken


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Also erst mal zur "News".
Ich glaube das Spiel hat so gut wie keine Chance. CS hat dadurch bestochen, das es keine ultimative waffe gab, deshalb wir ddiese "brantbombe" niemals aktzeptiert werden. 
Vielelicht als singlegame, aber nicht multiplayer.

@CSS CS COD4 und co

CSS ist wirklich ein wenig verseucht von Kindern, das muss man sagen. Bei 1.6 ist das noch anders. Da wird in der regel nur über taktiken und absprachen gesprochen und nicht rumgeflamt. (Natürlich gibts das auch, aber nicht annähernd in der masse). Dazu gehört zu 1.6 sehr viel mehr Skill. Habe 1.6, CoD4,5, CSS und auch Bf2 online gezockt (Ich nehme mal Q und UT einzeln, das ist eine andere art von multiplayershooter) und 1.6 ist mit abstand das anspruchsvollste, da hat man kaum chancen, wenn man neu anfängt bzw lange nicht gespielt hat. Die anderen Teile fängt man an und ist binnen weniger stunden einer der ersten drei.

@CrimsoN 1.9 
Du bist selber noch ein "Kind" und spielst CoD4. Wenn man alleine Multiplayer spielen will, mag CoD4 ganz nett sein, aber wenn man vernünftig zusammenspeieln will, benötigt man den vocalen kontakt zu seinen mitstreitern und ohne Teamplay hast du keine Chance in CS (ich rede jetzt mal allgemein von 1.6, Source kann man auch alleine alles machen  ). Ich würde also erst mal andere spiele nicht "als für Kinder" abstempeln, wenn man gerade erst legal Bier kaufen darf, wenn überhaupt, und erst recht nicht, wenn man selber ein solches spiel spielt.

@Voodoo_Freak
Leute die ganze zeit rumspielen, habe ich schon in jedem spiel gesehen, egal ob CoD4, BF2 oder CS. Das ist einfach so, dann müßtest du ein spiel ohne springen machen. Natürlich ist es unrealistisch, aber wenn sowas stört, darfst du nur strategie und rollenspiele online spilen. 

@GR-Thunderstorm
Was spielst du denn? Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## LLChris (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

2011: _TI wurde von der US-Army entwickelt._

Herzlichst, 
Ihr G. Beckstein


----------



## Arctosa (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Spiel CS:S jetzt bald 1 1/2 Jahre und muss wirklich sagen es macht nur mit einem Freundeskreis der mitspielt wirklich Spaß, vom Gameplay, Grafik etc. gibt es viele Spiele die CS übertreffen, da sie viel kopiert haben ( im positivem Sinne). CS ist halt einfach mal überholt und wird größtenteils durch die Community und der Tatsache das fast jeder der zockt das Spiel einfach besitzen muss (xD) am Leben gehalten. Und zu den "etwas jüngeren Spielern"... nun ja was soll ich sagen, die gibt es und wird es immer geben. Mit meinen 16 bin ich ja fast auch noch eins, habe es aber nie für nötig gehalten ins Mic zu brüllen^^. Und nun zu den eig. News, für mich gibt es da nur 3 Möglichkeiten. 1. Das Spiel verschwindet im Abgrund 2. Es wird nicht angenommen weil es halt nun mal ein Aufguss ist 3. Es wird der Kracher, wobei die ersten beiden wohl die wahrscheinlichsten sind.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Pff...brauch ich nicht, sowas.Ich Spiel nicht mal Counterstrike. So viel dazu.


----------



## PainBringer1 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ich hoffe das es nicht lange daubert, bis das neue counterstrike ähnliche spiel raus kommt.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ich Spiele zur Zeit Parabellum Beta und dafür das es nur in Beta Stadium ist,ist es schon sehr gutJetzt schon cooler als Counterstrike. 
Bei PC Games.de gibts noch Keys für Parabellum Beta


----------



## rocc (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



pwnZor schrieb:


> Gibt übrigens auch schon In-Game Material.



Falls es auch nur halbwegs so aussehen sollte wie auf dem Video sehe ich für die Jugendfreigabe geschweige denn der grundsätzlichen Freigabe schwarz. Brennende Menschen mögen die von der FSK bestimmt nicht. 

Aber ich freu mich schon auf das Spiel, wenns denn irgendwann mal rauskommt.


----------



## Phobos001 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

@ BigBubby

Du hast dich scheinbar noch nie wirklich mit dem MP von CoD4 bzw CoD im Allgemeinen auseinandergesetzt.
Dieses Spiel entfaltet sein Potenzial mit einem eingespielten Team und einem ordentlichen Mod (PAM, ProMod). 
Dann wirst du einsehen müssen, das die taktische Vielfalt, die ein CoD bietet um ein vielfaches höher ist, als es bei einem CS möglich wäre. 
Alleine der Mapaufbau ist ein völlig anderer, der wesentlich mehr von einem abverlangt als es anfangs den Anschein hat. 

Was die CS-Kiddies anbelangt muss ich leider sagen, das die Valve Spieleserie ein Paradebeispiel dafür ist, wie man es nicht macht. Ich habe mit der CS Beta 6.5 damals angefangen, und bei der "finalen" 1.0 aufgehört. Zu kindisch und groß wurde mir die Community. Ein spaßiges Public Spielen war daraufhin nicht mehr möglich. 

Eine ganze Weile später dachte ich mir, ich gebe CSS eine Chance. Diese Entscheidung stellte sich letztenendes als völlige Katastrophe heraus. Das erste das ich auf einem Server nach ein paar Frags vernehmen musste war ein herzhaftes "Hurensohn", von einem Spieler der der Stimme nach zu Urteilen das zwölfte Lebensjahr noch nicht überschritten hatte. Und in diesem Oton ging es dann auch Server für Server weiter. Überall wurde geflamed, und das Ingame Voice wird vornehmlich zum Austausch von Beleidigungen genutzt. Von den überdurchschnitllich vorhandenen Cheatern ganz zu schweigen (Macht VAC überhaupt irgendwas ?! )

Public war also ein Reinfall. Also hab mich für ein paar Funwars unserem CSS Squad angeschlossen, um mir einfach mal ein Bild von CSS unter Warbedingungen zu machen.
Anfangs recht spaßig, und kein Vergleich zum verseuchten Public. Jedoch machte sich hier auf Dauer ein anderes Problem bemerkbar. Die Maps wirken nach einer Zeit dermaßen ausgelutscht,und in ihren taktischen Möglichkeiten so beschränkt, das sich bei mir einfach eine gähnende Langeweile breit gemacht hat. Noch dazu, das das Waffenhandling..sagen wir...merkwürdig erscheint (Überspitzt: Auf Fuß zielen um Headshot zu setzen...wtf !! )

Alles in allem finde ich CS/CSS inzwischen enttäuschend. 

Jedoch auf auf auf CoD Seite ist nicht alles im grünen Bereich. Allen voran  bei CoD4 zeigt die Community ihr ignorantes und kindliches Gesicht. Da geht man auf einen Server auf dem ausdrücklich Matyrdom, Claymores, Deadly Silence und Nooblauncher verboten sind, und wird gandenlos von selbigen weggebombt....Wozu gibt es dann solche Server ? 
Ganz davon abgesehen, das die von mir oben aufgezählten Elemente nie hätten in das Spiel integriert werden dürfen, da sie den Spielfluss viel zu sehr hemmen.
Geht man hier jedoch weg vom schnöden Public, auf einen anständig konfigurierten Warserver, zeigt CoD4 was es wirklich drauf hat. Das schnelle taktische Vorgehen verlangt nach einem guten Team, da man hier aufgrund der direkteren Hitboxen (Ich treffe worauf ich ziele), schneller drauf geht als einem lieb ist. Hier ist dann gutes Teamplay gefragt. Die Maps geben einem wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten zum taktieren (z.B explodierende Autos, nicht alle Wände lassen sich durchschiessen, man kann in fast jedes Haus etc). 

Das alles hat CoD4 bei mir jedoch auch nicht auf Dauer gerettet, zu groß und kindlich ist die Community geworden. Deshalb bin ich jetzt wieder glücklicher CoD2 Spieler. Hier hat sich die Community ausgedünnt(ohne leer zu wirken), und der Anteil an erwachsenen Spielern ist hier sehr hoch. Noch dazu bietet CoD2 ein herrliches Gameplay, das für mich persönlich fast an Perfektion grenzt.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



roccatkone schrieb:


> Brennende Menschen mögen die von der FSK bestimmt nicht.


Das sind keine Menschen, dass sind doch Terroristen. 
Soll mal der Schäubele freigeben. 

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Da hast du gerade mit CS aufgehört, als ich damit angefangen habe 

Es stimmt aber shcon, dass ich CoD4 nicht so intensiv getestet habe. Eine woche in etwa und auch nur public, da ich nicht die leute/zeit hatte für wars. IdR war es aber ein Granatenspam bzw du startest und hast 1-3 gegner im rücken. Das war reines deathmatch, was spiele wie Q und UT um längen besser können. 
Dazu war es zu einfach und sehr schnell ermüdent langweilig. 
Die Mods habe ich nicht getestet, aber warum wird ein spiel erst gut, wenn man es modded? (Ja CS ist eigentlich auch ein Mod, aber eher eine totalumwandlung)

CSS hatte ich übrigens die gleichen probleme wie du und dazu das gleiche kindergartengefühl wie bei CoD4. Ich schwöre halt noch imemr aufs gute alte 1.6


----------



## Phobos001 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Das mit den Mods hast du warscheinlich falsch aufgefasst. 

PAM sowie der Promod sind matchmaking Mods, die Regelwerke für diverse Ligen beinhalten, die Teams bei Halbzeit switched und einige Änderungen an Hitboxen und ähnlichem vornimmt. Alles in allem eine sehr praktische Sache, da man als Serveradmin einfach nur das gewünschte Regelwerk laden muss, und schon kann es losgehen. 
Desweiteren werden genau die Waffen und Perks entfernt, die den Spielfluss hemmen(Matyrdom und co). 
Deathmatch ist nicht wirklich eine Stärke von CoD, das stimmt schon. Das Spawnverhalten ist gelinde gesagt beschissen, und die Überperks machen das halbe Spiel kaputt. Wer mit Matyrdom seine Gegner wegholt, hat alles...nur keinen Skill  
Im Search & Destroy Modus ist CoD jedoch eine Hausmarke, und hier macht der Serie niemand etwas vor. Man kann es als Evolution zu CS sehen, das den Modus ja als erstes implementiert hatte.
Das CoD zu schnell wäre, kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen. Ich mag schnelles Gameplay, und CoD4 macht das genau richtig. 

Über Q3 brauchen wir gar nicht diskutieren, das ist sowieso der Inbegriff eines DM Shooters. Ich habe nie wieder so perfekt ausbalancierte Maps sowie superbes Movement erlebt.

Am Ende ist es natürlich immer Geschmackssache was man spielt , jedoch sollte man mit den Vorurteilen Aufräumen, die CoD immer behaften. Es ist immer noch einer der besten Shooter unserer Zeit..


----------



## Bucklew (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Was die CS-Kiddies anbelangt muss ich leider sagen, das die Valve Spieleserie ein Paradebeispiel dafür ist, wie man es nicht macht. Ich habe mit der CS Beta 6.5 damals angefangen, und bei der "finalen" 1.0 aufgehört. Zu kindisch und groß wurde mir die Community. Ein spaßiges Public Spielen war daraufhin nicht mehr möglich.


Ist ja fast mein Werdegang, hab allerdings mit 5.x angefangen  Bin dann nach CS übergegangen zu TacticalOps (UT-Mod), vorallem weil es das für Linux gab  Hab dafür auch eine entsprechende Fansite gemacht (TO-Nation).

CSS hab ich jetzt in letzter Zeit wieder ein bisschen mehr gespielt, man braucht nur den richtigen Server, das entscheidet viel bei einem MP-Spiel. Hatte einen lustigen Gungame-Server gefunden, da machte das zocken dann wieder Spaß


----------



## Phobos001 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ah noch jemand der die Anfänge von CS miterlebt hat ^^
Das war früher mal wirklich was neues, und hat ungaublich Spass gemacht. 


Das Stimmt schon , nur ist CS/CSS für mich einfach...überholt

Es gibt inzwischen wahrlich bessere Shooter, die kein antikes Gameplay an den Tag legen ^^ 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, jeder soll spielen was er will.
Und ja, Gungame hat immer gefetzt,spiele das heute noch gerne. Nur mit den CoD4 Waffen  
Wobei dort das Messer viel zu heftig ist...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Ah noch jemand der die Anfänge von CS miterlebt hat ^^
> Das war früher mal wirklich was neues, und hat ungaublich Spass gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...


 Dieser Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## rocc (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das sind keine Menschen, dass sind doch Terroristen.
> Soll mal der Schäubele freigeben.
> 
> MfG



Oh, ich vergaß! Dann ist das natürlich was anderes.  Solange nur die Terrors brennen lässt Schäuble es bestimmt schon ab 12 durchgehen und verleiht den Entwicklern das Bundesverdienstkreuz.


----------



## Biosman (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Auf das CS 1.6 und CSS gehate welches besser ist oder nicht will ich mich jetzt nicht einlassen aber nur Counter Strike ist Counter Strike. Ein anderer Name geht überhaupt nicht klar!!

p.s gegen Cheater kann man geschützte Server Usen. Camper und Cheater gib es auch in CS 1.6 das hat überhaupt nichts mit CSS zu tun.

MfG


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Biosman schrieb:


> Auf das CS 1.6 und CSS gehate welches besser ist oder nicht will ich mich jetzt nicht einlassen aber nur Counter Strike ist Counter Strike. Ein anderer Name geht überhaupt nicht klar!!
> 
> p.s gegen Cheater kann man geschützte Server Usen. Camper und Cheater gib es auch in CS 1.6 das hat überhaupt nichts mit CSS zu tun.
> 
> MfG


 Selbst bei Parabellum Beta gibt es schon nervige Cheater


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Wer Public spielt ist selbst schuld, Cheater hast du immer, es sei denn du kaufst dir ne Konsole


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wer Public spielt ist selbst schuld, Cheater hast du immer, es sei denn du kaufst dir ne Konsole


 Wer will schon eine Konsole haben w man Jahre lang PC gespielt hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Wer will schon eine Konsole haben w man Jahre lang PC gespielt hat.



Ich? Und andere auch? Was hat das mit Jahrelangem PC zoggn zutun? 

Immer dieser Hater/Flamer


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich? Und andere auch? Was hat das mit Jahrelangem PC zoggn zutun?
> 
> Immer dieser Hater/Flamer


 Das ist so, als wen man Mercedes auf  ein Trappi umsteigt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Nö. Das ist so als wenn du dir neben dem Mercedes noch ein Lamborghini hinstellst


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nö. Das ist so als wenn du dir neben dem Mercedes noch ein Lamborghini hinstellst


 Eine Konsole ist nun mal ein Pc unterlegen.Kleinere Auflösung,Mikroruckler usw.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Eine Konsole ist nun mal ein Pc unterlegen.Kleinere Auflösung,Mikroruckler usw.



Mikroruckler? Du weißt wohl nicht wie die Entstehen hmm? Welche Konsole hat denn Multi-GPU integriert? 

Desweiteren, kleinere Auflösung, das kommt drauf an was für ein Monitor benutzt wird. 

Aber mal ehrlich, lieber Spiele ich auf nem 40"er aufer Couch als mit nem kleinen 24" unbequem im Stuhl 

Desweiteren bau mir mal für 250€ nen gleichbaren PC auf, der alle Features einer PS3 bietet. Kannst du knicken, geht schon damit los das die Grafik zu schwach ist. Technisch unterlegen ist also ein Witz 


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ....


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Auflösung hat prinzipiell nichts mit der Bildschirmgröße zu tun. 
Und ich glaube er meint nicht Mikrorukkler, sondern die Laderuckler von Konsolen, was man ja bei GTA4 sehr schön sehen konnte.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Auflösung hat prinzipiell nichts mit der Bildschirmgröße zu tun.
> Und ich glaube er meint nicht Mikrorukkler, sondern die Laderuckler von Konsolen, was man ja bei GTA4 sehr schön sehen konnte.
> 
> MfG



Richtig, doch wozu brauch ich ne höhere Auflösung als 1080p wenn ich bequem auf der Couch spiele? Da ist es geiler umso größer der Fernseher ist  

Und GTA4 läuft auf Konsole besser als auf PC


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Richtig, doch wozu brauch ich ne höhere Auflösung als 1080p wenn ich bequem auf der Couch spiele? Da ist es geiler umso größer der Fernseher ist


 Mhhh, welcher Konsolentitel unterstützt denn bitte eine reine Full-HD Auflösung? Die kann man wohl an einer Hand abzählen. Und es macht einfach optisch, jedenfalls für mich und meine Ansprüche, einen riesen Unterschied, auf welcher Bildschirmdiagonale ich eine bestimmte Auflösung darstelle. Die meisten Konsolenspiele haben gerade mal, oftmals auch noch geringer, eine HD Auflösung und diese sieht auf einem 42Zoll Bildschirm auch noch aus zwei/drei Metern wesentlich schlechter aus, als auf einem 22Zoll Monitor wo man einen Meter von entfernt sitzt. Das witzige daran ist ja, dass der Bildausschnitt im Sichtfeld des Auges bei beiden Varianten der Gleiche ist. 


> Und GTA4 läuft auf Konsole besser als auf PC


Findest du diese Aussage nicht ein wenig,.... ähm oberflächig?

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Das ist nonsense. Auf 2-3m sieht es spitze aus.  

Aber wie gesagt, kannst ja gerne mal probieren für 250€ dir ein HTPC zusammenzubauen der vergleichbares schafft. Wirst du nicht hinbekommen, da biste schon schnell bei 700-800€. 

Es macht auch keinen Sinn die Konsolen noch teurer zu machen. Der Vorteil der Konsole liegt nämlcih darin, das sie weitaus günstiger sind als ein HTPC, und trotzdem alle Funktionen eines HTPC`s hat. 

Ihr dürft nicht immer einen Desktop-PC mit einer Konsole Vergleichen, das sind Äpfel und Birnen


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Du vergißt das man für so eine Konsole noch den dementsprechenden Fernseher brauchst. Und mit dem bist bei 1200/1300€
Und dafür bekomme ich einen spitzen PC samt passendem Monitor.  Anschliessend zahlst du ca. 20/30€ mehr pro Spiel. Das im Schnitt aufs Jahr gerechnet macht die Konsole nochmals um 600€(eigentlich 720€ aber ich runde mal lieber ab, nicht das es all zu provozierend rüberkommt  ) teurer(ausgehend von den durchschnittlichen Konsolenspielenkäufen von 3 Stk/Monat).
Von daher ist das Argument für mich keines. 

Des Weiteren haben Konsolen nicht einmal annähernd die gleichen Funktionen wie ein HTPC´s.
Schon alleine wenn ich mir die Internetsteuerung bei der PS3, auch mit Tastatur und Maus, anschaue...... furchtbar. Es gäbe jetzt noch dutzende weiterer Punkte aber das führt zu weit. Konsolen können zwar mittlerweile mehr als früher aber werden und das ist per Zielgruppendeefinition auch nicht gewollt nie an einem richtigen HTPC herankommen.

Wie gesagt, die Rechnung habe ich ja vorgemacht. Von daher kann man sehr wohl Desktop-PC´smit aktuellen Konsolen, ausgenommen die einzig wirkliche Konsole, die Wii, vergleichen. 

So und jetzt haben wir genug OT. Weiterführende Diskussionen diesbezüglich bitte per PM oder neuer Thread.

MfG


----------



## bladiawdi (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

freu mich schon auf den cs nachfolger !!!


----------



## BigBubby (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das ist nonsense. Auf 2-3m sieht es spitze aus.


Der Spruch mag alt sein, aber : Hast du es mal mit einer Brille probiert?





> Aber wie gesagt, kannst ja gerne mal probieren für 250€ dir ein HTPC zusammenzubauen der vergleichbares schafft. Wirst du nicht hinbekommen, da biste schon schnell bei 700-800€.


Schöne Milchmännchenrechnung. Wie DaStash schon sagt, hast du vergessen, dass dafür die Bildausgabe bei der Konsole ein gutes Stück teurer ist, wenn man gleiche Qualität haben will.
Außerdem wie er auch sagt, bist du mit jedem Spiel noch ein gutes Stück mehr Geld los und damit sind "die laufenden" Kosten höher.
Auch beachtest du nicht, dass du für sagen wir 300€ einen HTPC bauen kannst, der die Qualität der Konsole hat (640p sag ich da nur mal), und für 600€ einen PC, der die Konsole übertrumpft (1080p, bessere Texturen etc).
700-800 ist schon ein wenig übertrieben (Natürlich kann man highend immer weitergehen, aber es reicht ja, wenn das ding ebsser als die Konsole ist)
Übrigens läuft GTAiV auf einem PC besser als auf einer Konsole. Da solltest du vielleicht auch mit den einstellungen der Konsole vergleichen udn nicht den theoretisch Maximalen





> Es macht auch keinen Sinn die Konsolen noch teurer zu machen. Der Vorteil der Konsole liegt nämlcih darin, das sie weitaus günstiger ist als ein HTPC, und trotzdem alle Funktionen eines HTPC`s hat.


Bezweifle ich mal stark. HTPC ist zwar nicht darauf ausgelegt, aber hast du mal versucht einen längeren Text zu verfassen. Der HTPC hat eine menge funktionen, die zwar nicht das eigentliche Aufgabenfeld sind, die er aber trotzdem beherrscht.





> Ihr dürft nicht immer einen Desktop-PC mit einer Konsole Vergleichen, das sind Äpfel und Birnen


Es ist beides Hardware die zur Darstellung von Software genutzt wird. 
Das bei dir diese Kenntnis, wie die Kenntnis einiger technischer Details fehlen, ist ja nicht unser Problem


----------



## doceddy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ich sags mal so: die Leute, die Konsolen hassen, haben einfach kein Geld für beides 
Ich habe neben meiner Kiste eine PS3 stehen und bin mit der Kombination mehr als zufrieden. Und man braucht auch keinen 1200€ teueren TV, oder ist euer PC-Monitor auch 40" groß?
Man darf etwas erst dann schlecht machen, wenn man damit Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Niemand schreibt etwas von einem 1200€ TV. Bitte richtig lesen. Konsole, 300€, plus einem normalen HDTV 42" Fernseher,900€, auf was wir uns bei der Diskussion bezogen haben, kosten "zusammen soviel.

Im Übrigen ist die Bildschirmgröße im Verhältnis zum Betrachtungsabstand relativ. Ich kann 4 Meter von einem 42" wegsitzen und sehe optischen den gleichen Ausschnitt wie wenn ich einen Meter von einem 20" Monitor wegsitze. Letzterer bietet jedoch i. d. R. nochg eine bessere und höhere Auflösung bei einem Bruchteil der Kosten(Faktor 1:3).

MfG


----------



## doceddy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Das war mir ja klar. Aber erst wenn du für deinen PC + 40" Bildschirm 1300€ ausgegeben hast, kannst du sie mit einer PS3 + 40" für 1300€ vegleichen.
Für 500€ kriegt man eine PS3 Slim mit 250GB + Uncharted2 sowie einen 24" TFT mit Full-HD. Und jetzt erklär mir, wie du mit 500€ einen Gamer-PC mit Monitor bezahlen willst.

PCs UND Konsolen haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Konsolen sind einfacher zu bedienen, Spiele sind meistens ohne Bugs. Man legt den Datenträger rein und legt sich entspannt auf die Couch. Keine Patches, keine Onlineaktivierungen.
PCs dagegen müssen immer aufgerüstet werden. Dafür erhält man ( manchmal ) hübschere Grafik, Mods und Spaß am Basteln.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



doceddy schrieb:


> Das war mir ja klar. Aber erst wenn du für deinen PC + 40" Bildschirm 1300€ ausgegeben hast, kannst du sie mit einer PS3 + 40" für 1300€ vegleichen.
> Für 500€ kriegt man eine PS3 Slim mit 250GB + Uncharted2 sowie einen 24" TFT mit Full-HD. Und jetzt erklär mir, wie du mit 500€ einen Gamer-PC mit Monitor bezahlen willst.
> 
> PCs UND Konsolen haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Konsolen sind einfacher zu bedienen, Spiele sind meistens ohne Bugs. Man legt den Datenträger rein und legt sich entspannt auf die Couch. Keine Patches, keine Onlineaktivierungen.
> PCs dagegen müssen immer aufgerüstet werden. Dafür erhält man ( manchmal ) hübschere Grafik, Mods und Spaß am Basteln.


Du sitzt 1 meter von deinem für die Konsole bestimmten Bildschirm weg?

Es ging doch gerade dadrum, dass Konsolenleute immer das argument bringen, gemtülich vom sofa aus. Damit hast du eine entfernung von 3-5meter, damit das bild trotzdem gleichgroß aussieht, wie bei einem PC mit abstand von 1 meter, benötigt man bei der Konsole natürlich ein größeres Gerät.


----------



## doceddy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ich persönlich "sitze" in einem Sessel und der Abstand beträgt 1,5 Meter. Dafür kann ich den Monitor für PC- und PS3-Spiele nutzen.
Und so wie ich das sehe, ging es darum, dass man mit einer Konsole günstiger und einfacher in den Genuss von Spielen kommt. Trotz der selben Hardware der Konsole bekommt der Spiele immer bessere Grafik. Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich gestaunt, als ich ein Rollenspiel bei meinem Cousin auf der PS2 gesehen hab. Auf dem PC gab es damals so eine Grafik in dem Genre nicht. Und die PS2 hatte da schon einige Jahre hinter sich.
Bei dem PC muss man aufrüsten, wenn man die Spiele in ihrer voller (!) Pracht bewundern will. Und nicht jeder mag es, wie zB ich, Zeit und Geld in seine Kiste zu investieren.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Alles wiederlegbare Klischees. Warum will ich die jetzt nicht wiederlegen? Achso ja, weil die hier schon tausendmal durchgekaut wurden und man bei Beratungsresistenz eh nichts machen kann. 

Ich glaube Konsolenspieler, die ihre Spiele auf einem Stuhl sitzend, 1,5m vorm einem Monitor spielen, kannst du an einer Hand abzählen. 
Die Regel ist wie sie hier beschrieben wurde. Also lass uns über die Regel und nicht Ausnahmen reden. Das ist dann auch representativ.

MfG


----------



## doceddy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Alles wiederlegbare Klischees. Warum will ich die jetzt nicht wiederlegen? Achso ja, weil die hier schon tausendmal durchgekaut wurden und man bei Beratungsresistenz eh nichts machen kann.
> 
> Ich glaube Konsolenspieler, die ihre Spiele auf einem Stuhl sitzend, 1,5m vorm einem Monitor spielen, kannst du an einer Hand abzählen.
> Die Regel ist wie sie hier beschrieben wurde. Also lass uns über die Regel und nicht Ausnahmen reden. Das ist dann auch representativ.
> ...



Tja, dann sehe ich mich als Gewinner, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, meine Denkweise zu widerlegen. Dein Glaube ist für mich kein Argument. Und es ist kein Stuhl, sondern ein Sessel 
Du hast keine Konsole, kannst es also kaum beurteilen. Und warum muss unbedingt etwas besser sein? Warum alles Schwarz/Weiß sehen? Kannst du nicht einfach akzeptieren, dass es Leute gibt, die Spiele auf dem PC blöd finden bzw mehrere Plattformen besitzen?


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

wie kommt ihr eigentlich von cs-nachfolger auf konsolen? ^^ oder soll der etwa auch für konsole rauskommen? xD shooter auf konsolen sind wie actionfilme, in denen nur romatische szenen vorkommen, wo im hintergrund vllt nen fernseher steht, auf dem ne actionszene flüchtig zu sehn is - zum kotzen ^^ kastration des ganzes genres *find*


----------



## BigBubby (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



doceddy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich "sitze" in einem Sessel und der Abstand beträgt 1,5 Meter. Dafür kann ich den Monitor für PC- und PS3-Spiele nutzen.


Das ist die absolute ausnahme und wie gesagt haben benutzen Konsoleros meißtens ein Sofa und einen normalemn Bildschirm, was sie auch immer betonen (wie gesagt locker vom Sofa aus zocken)





> Und so wie ich das sehe, ging es darum, dass man mit einer Konsole günstiger und einfacher in den Genuss von Spielen kommt.


Einfacher Sowieso, Konsolen sind für DAUs gedacht (was meinßt du warum die sich in den USa so gut verkaufen  ), günstiger nur in deinem Fall, was die ausnahme ist. Ist genau so, wie ein Halligenbewohner sagen kann, dass für ihn ein Boot sinniger als ein Auto ist, was aber auf 95% der WEltbevölkerung nicht zutrifft





> Trotz der selben Hardware der Konsole bekommt der Spiele immer bessere Grafik. Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich gestaunt, als ich ein Rollenspiel bei meinem Cousin auf der PS2 gesehen hab.


Großartiges Argument, ich habe ein Spiel auf der Konsole gesehen. Weiß nicht welches es war, aber es sah besser aus als alles am PC.
Soll ich dir was verraten, ich habe bis jetzt nur 1 Spiel gesehen, dass auf der Konsole besser aussah, als das gleiche Spiel afu dem PC. 
Zu den Kosten haben wir oben ja bereits eine Rechnung abgelegt, außer dem Bildschirm hattest du da ja keine Gegenargumente. 





> Auf dem PC gab es damals so eine Grafik in dem Genre nicht. Und die PS2 hatte da schon einige Jahre hinter sich.


 Das ist auch ein Super Arguemtn. Also gab es anscheint in anderen Genres besser Grafik auf dem PC. Somit ist die Grafik am PC also doch besser und du hast nur zufällig eine Ausnahme gefunden, die du noch immer nicht benannt hast. 
Sollen wir jetzt anfangen alle Spiele aufzuzählen, die bessere Grafik haben? Oder nur davor und zur gleichen Zeit?
Übrigens habe ich etwas das du auch nicht wiederlegen kannst: Ich kenne ein Spiel, das besser aussieht, als jedes Konsolenspiel (Ich wette du kannst es erraten) und es gibt keine Konsoel, die es in der Qualität dastellen kann. 





> Bei dem PC muss man aufrüsten, wenn man die Spiele in ihrer voller (!) Pracht bewundern will. Und nicht jeder mag es, wie zB ich, Zeit und Geld in seine Kiste zu investieren.


 Du mußt alle 3 Jahre max aufrüsten. Im Prinzip muß man nur etwa 1 Jahr nach erscheinen der Konsole einmal aufrüsten und kann damit alle Spiele mind in der Qualität der Konsole spielen.



doceddy schrieb:


> Tja, dann sehe ich mich als Gewinner, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, meine Denkweise zu widerlegen. Dein Glaube ist für mich kein Argument. Und es ist kein Stuhl, sondern ein Sessel
> Du hast keine Konsole, kannst es also kaum beurteilen. Und warum muss unbedingt etwas besser sein? Warum alles Schwarz/Weiß sehen? Kannst du nicht einfach akzeptieren, dass es Leute gibt, die Spiele auf dem PC blöd finden bzw mehrere Plattformen besitzen?


Man könnte meinen du wärst 14.
Man muss übrigens nicht selber eine Konsole besitzen. Ich habe im Umkreis von 100 Meter ca 3 dutzend Konsolen zur Verfügung, also denke ich, kjann ich mri ein Bild machen.

P.S. Eine Denkweise kann man nicht widerlegen, da du halt so verquert denkst. Man kann nur deine Argumente widerlegen...
P.P.S. Besser und Schlechter, wie willst du da ein grau reinkriegen?
P.P.P.S. Bitte schön Stash, wollte dir ein wenig arbeit abnehemn


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Zum Thema Aufrüsten vergessen Viele auch immer das dies nur unter der Voraussetzung notwändig ist, wenn man den Anspruch hat stets die höchsten Einstellungen zu wählen. Jedoch sieht ein aktuelles PC Spiel auf mittleren oder teils niedrigen Einstellungen immer noch besser oder gleich aus und unter dieser Voraussetzung muss man nicht aufrüsten.

@Rest von BigBubby
Hast absolut Recht. Und ich kann es wirklich nicht nachvollziehen wie verquert und naiv man denken muss, um solch offensichtlich richtigen und nachvollziehbaren Argumente nicht nachvollziehen zu können. 

Ach ja und danke das du mir die Arbeit abgenommen hattest. 

p.s.: Es geht nicht perse darum Konsolen schlecht zu reden sondern lediglich die Fakten darzulegen, unabhängig von der persönlichen Meinung(ich spiele entgegen mancher Annahmen nämlich auch ab und zu Konsolentitel) 

MfG


----------



## doceddy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Du willst mir also ernsthaft sagen, dass alle Leute, die eine Konsole besitzen, dumm sind?  Das nennst du also Argumentation? Dann kann zum Beispiel ein Auto-Mechaniker sagen, dass du dumm bist, weil du dein Auto nicht reparieren kannst. Es gibt Menschen, die habe kein Bedarf sich mit ständig wechselnder Hardware auseinanderzusetzen.
Gut, mein Argument mit dem PS2-Spiel ist aufgrund des fehlenden Titels nicht sehr überzeugend, es sollte allerdings auch nur verdeutlichen, dass auf Konsolen die Grafik sich ständig weiter entwickelt, trotz der bleibenden Hardware.
Es ist vielleicht in der Theorie vorstellbar, dass man alle 3 Jahre aufrüsten muss, um auf dem Konsolen-Level zu bleiben, die Realität zeigt aber anderes. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel das Spiel Grid, welches keinen starken PC benötigt. Es erschien, wenn ich mich nicht irre, im Jahr 2008 für alle Plattformen. Vor drei Jahren waren die Karten der GF 7xxx- und ATI X18xxx-Reihe aktuell. Wenn man sich jetzt die Benches anschaut, so würden diese Karten Probleme haben, wenn sie das Spiel in HD-Auflösung darstellen müssten.

Und falls du wieder Ausdrucksfehler findest, darfst du sie gerne behalten, nicht jeder hier ist Muttersprachler.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



doceddy schrieb:


> Du willst mir also ernsthaft sagen, dass alle Leute, die eine Konsole besitzen, dumm sind?


 Keine Ahnung wo du das rausinterpretierst. 


> Das nennst du also Argumentation? Dann kann zum Beispiel ein Auto-Mechaniker sagen, dass du dumm bist, weil du dein Auto nicht reparieren kannst. Es gibt Menschen, die habe kein Bedarf sich mit ständig wechselnder Hardware auseinanderzusetzen.


 Tja, deine These basiert aber leider auf eine Fehlinterpretation deinerseits. Ich habe so etwas jedenfalls nicht behauptet, es sei denn du zeigst mir das Gegenteil....*wart*


> Gut, mein Argument mit dem PS2-Spiel ist aufgrund des fehlenden Titels nicht sehr überzeugend, es sollte allerdings auch nur verdeutlichen, dass auf Konsolen die Grafik sich ständig weiter entwickelt, trotz der bleibenden Hardware.
> Es ist vielleicht in der Theorie vorstellbar, dass man alle 3 Jahre aufrüsten muss, um auf dem Konsolen-Level zu bleiben, die Realität zeigt aber anderes. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel das Spiel Grid, welches keinen starken PC benötigt. Es erschien, wenn ich mich nicht irre, im Jahr 2008 für alle Plattformen. Vor drei Jahren waren die Karten der GF 7xxx- und ATI X18xxx-Reihe aktuell. Wenn man sich jetzt die Benches anschaut, so würden diese Karten Probleme haben, wenn sie das Spiel in HD-Auflösung darstellen müssten.


 Kannst du das belegen oder bleibt es nur eine Annahme? Ich jedenfalls habe herausbekommen das die Empfehlung bei Radeon 1950 liegt und die Minimalanforderung bei Radeon x1300. Demnach liegen die von Dir benannten GPU´s in der Mitte und können mit Sicherheit die HD(1280px x 720px) Auflösung bei hoher Detailstufe wiedergeben, wenn nicht sogar mehr, da diese zu der Zeit schon unter dem PC Standart von 1280x1024 lag.  
p.s.: Das Spiel kann ich sogar mit meinen drei Jahre alten Laptop in der Auflösung locker flüssig spielen.


> Und falls du wieder Ausdrucksfehler findest, darfst du sie gerne behalten, nicht jeder hier ist Muttersprachler.


 Hat sich da irgendjemand negativ zu geäußert?

p.s.:
Fühl dich mal nicht immer so angegriffen nur weil man deine Thesen und Argumente widerlegt. Das ist rein sachlicher und nicht persönlicher Natur. 

MfG


----------



## doceddy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Ich bezog mich ja auch nicht auf dich, sondern auf:


BigBubby schrieb:


> Konsolen sind für DAUs gedacht



Ich hatte schon mehrere Konsolen neben meinem PC. Gehöre ich deswegen zu der dummen Spielerschicht?


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Gemeint sind aber nun einmal die Casualspieler, die nicht wissen oder nicht wissen wollen wie und was man einstellen und konfigurieren, installieren etc muss. Das meinte er damit. Das wird einem insbesondere klar, wenn man mal auf den amerikanischen Markt schaut.

mfG


----------



## doceddy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Dann soll man das auch so sagen. Ich kannte das Wort vorher nicht, und Wiki liefert folgendes dazu:
_
Der Begriff *Dümmster anzunehmender User* (von englisch __user ‚Benutzer‘; kurz *DAU*) ist ein mittlerweile geläufiger Begriff für Computerbenutzer ohne Grundlagenwissen und Sachverständnis, die grobe Denk- und Anwendungsfehler im Umgang mit Computern und deren Zubehör begehen._


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mikroruckler? Du weißt wohl nicht wie die Entstehen hmm? Welche Konsole hat denn Multi-GPU integriert?
> 
> Desweiteren, kleinere Auflösung, das kommt drauf an was für ein Monitor benutzt wird.
> 
> ...


Tu hast die Glotze vergessen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du vergißt das man für so eine Konsole noch den dementsprechenden Fernseher brauchst. Und mit dem bist bei 1200/1300€
> Und dafür bekomme ich einen spitzen PC samt passendem Monitor.




Sag ich ja, du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Wenn, dann musst du einen Wohnzimmer PC als Vergleich anziehen. Und dort brauchst du ebenfalls den gleichen Fernseher. Übrigens, ich glaube eher das man sich ZU seinem bereits vorhandenen Fernseher, eine Playse kauft, und nicht andersrum  






> Anschliessend zahlst du ca. 20/30€ mehr pro Spiel. Das im Schnitt aufs Jahr gerechnet macht die Konsole nochmals um 600€(eigentlich 720€ aber ich runde mal lieber ab, nicht das es all zu provozierend rüberkommt ) teurer(ausgehend von den durchschnittlichen Konsolenspielenkäufen von 3 Stk/Monat).
> Von daher ist das Argument für mich keines.



Das PC Spiele in Deutschland auch 60€ Kosten ist also egal? Und dazu kommt auhc noch das Betriebssystem. Desweiteren, wer ist bitte so doof, sich in Deutschland die Spiele zu bestellen? Im Ausland zahle ich ~40€ für ein PS3 Spiel 



> Des Weiteren haben Konsolen nicht einmal annähernd die gleichen Funktionen wie ein HTPC´s.
> Schon alleine wenn ich mir die Internetsteuerung bei der PS3, auch mit Tastatur und Maus, anschaue...... furchtbar. Es gäbe jetzt noch dutzende weiterer Punkte aber das führt zu weit. Konsolen können zwar mittlerweile mehr als früher aber werden und das ist per Zielgruppendeefinition auch nicht gewollt nie an einem richtigen HTPC herankommen.



Ähm ja, wozu vergleichst du dann? Ich glaube nicht das man sich den Desktop-PC ins Wohnzimmer an den Fernseher stellt  

Und eine PS3 für 250€, übertrumpft mit Sicherheit ein HTPC für 250€ (für den Preis bekommt man nichtmal einen )




BigBubby schrieb:


> Der Spruch mag alt sein, aber : Hast du es mal mit einer Brille probiert?



Vllt solltest du mal eine Probieren?




> Schöne Milchmännchenrechnung. Wie DaStash schon sagt, hast du vergessen, dass dafür die Bildausgabe bei der Konsole ein gutes Stück teurer ist, wenn man gleiche Qualität haben will.



Achja? Wie gesagt siehe oben, wir vergleichen hier nicht Fernseher vs Monitor (wobei "Bildqualität" schon fast eine Lüge ist, bei diesen billigen TN-Panels in den PC Monitoren , wenn dann müsst ihr schon PVA-Panels nehmen, um überhaupt in die Nähe der gleichen Bildquali/Blickwinkel zu kommen, und dann kostet ein Monitor auch mal eben 700€. Dafür bekommt man schon einen 37" Full-HD TV *hust* ) 




> Außerdem wie er auch sagt, bist du mit jedem Spiel noch ein gutes Stück mehr Geld los und damit sind "die laufenden" Kosten höher.




Siehe oben 



> Auch beachtest du nicht, dass du für sagen wir 300€ einen HTPC bauen kannst, der die Qualität der Konsole hat (640p sag ich da nur mal), und für 600€ einen PC, der die Konsole übertrumpft (1080p, bessere Texturen etc).
> 700-800 ist schon ein wenig übertrieben (Natürlich kann man highend immer weitergehen, aber es reicht ja, wenn das ding ebsser als die Konsole ist)



für 300€?

Na dann Rechne mal vor.

80€ Windows
40€ 250GB HDD
60€ HTPC Case
20€ für leisen Kühler
100€ Grafikkarte die es schafft Full-HD flüssig darzustellen
80€ für brauchbares MATX Mainboard
80€ für mittelklasse CPU
50€ 4GB DDR2 RAM
80€ BluRay Laufwerk
15€ Wlan-Karte
50€ Software um BluRays abzuspielen
90€ Frontpanel zum anschalten des PC`s per Fernbedienung, und Maussteuerung per Fernbedienung


Hmm..bissel mehr als 250€ nichtwahr? 



> Niemand schreibt etwas von einem 1200€ TV. Bitte richtig lesen. Konsole, 300€, plus einem normalen HDTV 42" Fernseher,900€, auf was wir uns bei der Diskussion bezogen haben, kosten "zusammen soviel.



Ähm doch, du siehe oben  



> Im Übrigen ist die Bildschirmgröße im Verhältnis zum Betrachtungsabstand relativ. Ich kann 4 Meter von einem 42" wegsitzen und sehe optischen den gleichen Ausschnitt wie wenn ich einen Meter von einem 20" Monitor wegsitze. Letzterer bietet jedoch i. d. R. nochg eine bessere und höhere Auflösung bei einem Bruchteil der Kosten(Faktor 1:3).



Wie gesagt, vergleiche nicht dein Billigen PC Monitor mit TN-Panel gegen ein LCD-TV



BigBubby schrieb:


> Du sitzt 1 meter von deinem für die Konsole bestimmten Bildschirm weg?
> 
> Es ging doch gerade dadrum, dass Konsolenleute immer das argument bringen, gemtülich vom sofa aus. Damit hast du eine entfernung von 3-5meter, damit das bild trotzdem gleichgroß aussieht, wie bei einem PC mit abstand von 1 meter, benötigt man bei der Konsole natürlich ein größeres Gerät.



Brauchst du beim HTPC auch


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Wenn, dann musst du einen Wohnzimmer PC als Vergleich anziehen. Und dort brauchst du ebenfalls den gleichen Fernseher. Übrigens, ich glaube eher das man sich ZU seinem bereits vorhandenen Fernseher, eine Playse kauft, und nicht andersrum


 Sehe ich auch anders, schliesslich ist der Wohnzimmer PC nicht zum spielen gedacht. 


> Das PC Spiele in Deutschland auch 60€ Kosten ist also egal? Und dazu kommt auhc noch das Betriebssystem. Desweiteren, wer ist bitte so doof, sich in Deutschland die Spiele zu bestellen? Im Ausland zahle ich ~40€ für ein PS3 Spiel


 Ersten kostet das Gros der PC Spiele keine 60€ und 2.) bist du da eine nicht representativer Ausnahme die die Regel bestätigt. 


> Ähm ja, wozu vergleichst du dann? Ich glaube nicht das man sich den Desktop-PC ins Wohnzimmer an den Fernseher stellt


 Weil du den Vergleich zwischen htpc und Konsole hergestellt hast??!!


> Und eine PS3 für 250€, übertrumpft mit Sicherheit ein HTPC für 250€ (für den Preis bekommt man nichtmal einen )


 Siehe erstes Kommentar.


> Vllt solltest du mal eine Probieren?


 Naja, bei einer 640p Auflösung und 52" Bildschirmgröße keine Treppeneffekte zu sehen, läßt halt diese Vermutung zu. 


> Achja? Wie gesagt siehe oben, wir vergleichen hier nicht Fernseher vs Monitor (wobei "Bildqualität" schon fast eine Lüge ist, bei diesen billigen TN-Panels in den PC Monitoren , wenn dann müsst ihr schon PVA-Panels nehmen, um überhaupt in die Nähe der gleichen Bildquali/Blickwinkel zu kommen, und dann kostet ein Monitor auch mal eben 700€. Dafür bekommt man schon einen 37" Full-HD TV *hust* )


 Ist klar. Du vergleichst hier einen "billig-Fernseher mit einem Profimonitor der zum arbeiten gedacht ist.^^ 


> Siehe oben


 Er hat aber Recht. Kann man ja alles nachrechnen. 


> für 300€?





> Na dann Rechne mal vor.
> 
> 80€ Windows
> 40€ 250GB HDD
> ...


Windows gibts billiger
Festplatte auch
Case auch
Grafikkarten gibts weit unter 100€ die FullHD in Echtzeit darstellen
Software für Blueraywiedergabe gibts auch kostenlos
Frontpanel ist bei Cases mit drinne. Ansonsten gibts funkmäuse und Tastaturen


> Hmm..bissel mehr als 250€ nichtwahr?


Nö, um die 300, wie er geschrieben hatte. 


> Ähm doch, du siehe oben


 Nö, ich habe von der Konsole + Fernseher geredet. 


> Wie gesagt, vergleiche nicht dein Billigen PC Monitor mit TN-Panel gegen ein LCD-TV


 Aber erzählst etwas von einem FullHD 32" Fernseher und der soll dann quallitativ besser sein?..... Ach ne.  Schon alleine der Auflösungsunterschied und die Reaktionszeit erwähne ich mal als Stichpunkte. Da ist ein 200€ Monitor heutigen 700€ Full HD´s bei weitem überlegen.  Die anderen Punkte könnte ich jetzt auch noch aufführen aber das wird mit jetzt zu trocken.


> Brauchst du beim HTPC auch


Und was hat das jetzt mit dem OT zu tun wo es um die vergleichskosten zwischen einem Spiele PC und einer Konsole ging?

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Kostenlose BluRaysoftware? Sorry das zeigt mir das du absolut keine Ahnung von Home-Multimedia hast. Der Kopierschutz einer BluRay ist lizenspflichtig, und die Lizens kostet. Heißt, originale BR`s kann man nur mit Kaufsoftware abspielen (Power-DVD, WinDVD etc). Aber du weißt ja alles besser. 

Und ein HTPC ist nicht zum zoggn gedacht? Ja ne is klar. Office erledigt man natürlich an der Glotze  

Nun stelle mir doch mal einen gleichwertigen HTPC zusammen. Du kommst mit Sicherheit nicht auf 250€


----------



## der Türke (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

endlich das wurde auch mal zeit nach CSS war iwie finish......  aber ob dann auch Half live 2 episode 3 erscheint ist fraglich? oder erscheinen die beide zusammen?  erwarte es mit Voll Voltage


----------



## KOF328 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

ihr wisst schon dass ihr seit über 3 seiten offtopic labert

ps: schreibe von der wii will auch mal beim ot mitreden


----------



## BigBubby (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



KOF328 schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon dass ihr seit über 3 seiten offtopic labert
> 
> ps: schreibe von der wii will auch mal beim ot mitreden



Du solltest bei dir mal die einstellungen ändern. Bei mir ist es etwas über eine halbe seite  dafür ist der thread auch gerade erst mitte der dritten seite.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kostenlose BluRaysoftware? Sorry das zeigt mir das du absolut keine Ahnung von Home-Multimedia hast. Der Kopierschutz einer BluRay ist lizenspflichtig, und die Lizens kostet. Heißt, originale BR`s kann man nur mit Kaufsoftware abspielen (Power-DVD, WinDVD etc). Aber du weißt ja alles besser.


Zumindestens weiß ich das diese Software meist beim Kauf eines Blue-Ray Laufwerks mit dabei ist. 


> Und ein HTPC ist nicht zum zoggn gedacht? Ja ne is klar. Office erledigt man natürlich an der Glotze
> 
> Nun stelle mir doch mal einen gleichwertigen HTPC zusammen. Du kommst mit Sicherheit nicht auf 250€


Lass doch mal den HTPC Quatsch. Es ging ursprünglich um etwas anderes, mal abgesehen vom Main Topic. 

p.s.: Viele der Konsolenspieler die ich kenne haben übrigens auch einen PC, soviel zu dem Kostenvorteil. 

Topic:
Also um mal wieder zum thema zurückzukommen.
Ich wünsche mir auch ein neues CS. Das jetzige ist mir zu actionlastig. Es sollte mehr taktische Finessen geben und auch die Umgebungsgrafik sollte nicht nur zweckmäßig sondern auch estetisch/detailreich sein. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es kein Spiel mehr vermag einem das gefühl zu geben, das man damals bei CS 1.4 hatte. Das war einfach was Neues. 

MfG


----------



## KOF328 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

liegt das an der wii oder warum bin ich bei seite 10? O.o

Topic: ich glaube es wird nicht mehr soetwas wie CS(S) oder WoW geben... die zeiten sind einfach vorbei. ich meine sogar gta4 war ein riesen hype alle haben darüber geredet und in ein paar jahren wird es auch schon ein alter hut sein und in den läden für 14,99€ neben SanAndreas &co stehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Counterstrike Nachfolger angekündigt!*

Nein Seite 10 ist schon richtig. Das ist der Forenstandard. 

Du kannst bei dir im Profil einstellen wieviel Beiträge pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen. Dumm nur falls jemand dann sagt schau mal auf Seite XX und bei dir ist die Seite ne ganz andere. 

BTT:  

Ich glaube kaum das ein (würdiger) Nachfolger kommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------

